# Dagr "Dag"



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I just wanted to start a thread to track Dagr's developement. 

Born November 7th, 2013
Came home January 1st, 2014. 

4 weeks: 










8 weeks: 










8.5 weeks:


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

8.5 weeks:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a little fluff ball! adorable puppy and I love those paws


----------



## LynnPritchard (Jan 31, 2011)

Incredibly cute.....and such a good Jack Russell!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the name you decided on...and of course he's just too cute..


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

What are your plans for him?


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Mostly a companion and protector for my wife. We live out in the country where nobody can hear you scream. We will take obedience training as far as we can and I want to get him into some light service work as my wife is mildly disabled. 

I would love to use him for a service dog to visit the sick and elderly. He has the temperament for it so far. We will see how he develops. 

In the short time we have had him, he has been such a good boy. We have had a couple of outings and he hasn't shown any fear and seems to really like people. We may go visit the dog trainers today just to introduce him.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

They are so darn cute when they are at that age......OH! and at every age.....


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Adorable! I love the funny ears.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Last night he had both ears up on his own for a short time. He is definitely holding the other ear out away from his head. 

I love the ear dance. 

We have fallen in love with him already. So darn cute.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I have been trying to capture a good representation of the size of Dagr's paws. I tried this today. Keep in mind that I have extremely large hands. Size 12 ring finger and wear an extra large glove. Also keep in mind that he is only 8.5 weeks old.

Sorry for the low quality photo but trying to take a cell phone shot with one hand while holding his paw while he chews on my thumb with the other was more challenging than I thought.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

So flipping cute. Jealous.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

10 weeks


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh the fluff! The ears! The pawsies! Just precious! Love the focus in the most recent pic!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Awww! He is going to have a really cool coat.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks! 

Real camera this time. There will be more of these. I can't wait until spring to get him out and take some shots when everything is green again and not brown or dirt....


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Omg love the most recent pic. Awesome name and <3 those paws.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Dagr at 11 weeks. We have Ears!!! Last week we noticed his right ear up a few times. By Friday he was holding it up and it hasn't dropped since. His left ear has been a little more erect and I saw him turn it a couple of times in the past few days. He is starting to get some control.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Rob. We had our first real walk in the woods today. He had a blast.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Good looking pup you have their sp00ks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see him grow up. What a handsome puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

A couple more pics, just quick snap shots this afternoon.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

How old is he? Reminds me of my dogs


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

4 months 1 week.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Great looking pup. Growing like a weed!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

How much is he weighing in at now a days?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Thewretched said:


> How much is he weighing in at now a days?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

He weighed in at the vet Friday a week ago at 41 lbs. "Standing... " sitting he was 44 lbs. She really needs to have that scale checked.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> He weighed in at the vet Friday a week ago at 41 lbs. "Standing... " sitting he was 44 lbs. She really needs to have that scale checked.


 
Some impressive weight from him, what is his expected weight? From memory he is just over 4months?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Vet said her best guess was about 90 lbs. Daddy was in this range as well.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

beautiful pup!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Jass reproduces him self like a bot fly. I have Dagr's half sister and I they could be carbon copies.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

He is beautiful ! Love his coat.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Off topic , but where are you in N.C ? We are contemplating a re-lo..considering Raleigh area. Having a hard time finding info about special education there ..my boys are 2 and 5 and need an inclusive disabled program. We have the best here in NJ..but that is about the ONLY positive lol. If you know of a good realtor for Wake co area inbox me!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Of course we are biased but have been around GSD's most of our life and he continues to impress us with his intelligence and striking good looks  

I am loving his coat as it comes in. The vet even commented on it specifically. 

Oisin's Aoire: I live South of Raleigh, just outside of that county (Wake). I work in the area. I would be happy to talk to you about it. One of the guys in my group at work has an autistic child and I may be able to get some info from him. One realtor sold houses to half the guys in my group, I'll have to get her name for you. Everyone says she is awesome. 

PM me and we can start a conversation about it.


> .but that is about the ONLY positive lol


 That is a good sign for moving to the south......


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Please do ! Sending a PM now  Thanks!


----------



## lindsaye01 (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a beautiful picture of Dag at 10 weeks old. I wish I could take such professinal pics of my beautiful 10 mo. old girl. She could give Dag a real run for his money in the cute contest....but your camera skills way override all my camera skills. You should think of entering the March 2014 picture contest.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

A little over 5 Months, we have ears. Still not extremely stable.....


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Dag has a coat to die for! Maci says Hi to her half bro!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

robk said:


> Dag has a coat to die for! Maci says Hi to her half bro!


Yes, I'm glad he got momma's coat. Not that Dad's was bad either....


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Sp00ks said:


> Yes, I'm glad he got momma's coat. Not that Dad's was bad either....


No they are both gorgeous. I wanted a Kaida pup so bad. She really is one of the most beautiful females I have ever seen.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

robk said:


> No they are both gorgeous. I wanted a Kaida pup so bad. She really is one of the most beautiful females I have ever seen.


I agree. I hear she is with pups again.... Just saying.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Dag's first beach trip. He loved it. Passed out in the car for the entire 2.5hr trip home. 










He has started having some reactivity to people that we have got to work on. He wants to bark at everyone and his bark is deep enough that it is scaring non-dog people. He barks at our son in the house when he goes to the bathroom. It doesn't appear to be fear to me. We socialized him really heavy as a pup.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Too cute, that coat is amazing, we are having a over friendly problem now too, she thinks everyone's a friend, people don't know the difference between excited and angry GSD, so that's been fun


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I am kinda glad to hear that actually. I really think this is just a phase we have to work through but I don't want to take it too lightly and have a behavioral problem that takes a long time to correct. It started in the house with us. He would start barking, tail wagging the entire time. 

We had some friends over with a 5 year old active boy. He came screaming at Dag with his arms wide and it really freaked him out. I've seen an increase in his reactivity since then but it started before that. I'm not sure if this is another fear period or not, but we are making a conscious effort to get him out even more to try and work through this.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I noticed you mentioned "service work".......please consider joining a local chapter of "Pet Partners" which is a non-profit organization for Therapy Dogs. They do wonderful work at hospitals, nursing/retirement homes, elementary school R.E.A.D. (Reading Education Assistances Dogs), just to name a few. 

Again that is one beautiful pup!!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Okie2 said:


> I noticed you mentioned "service work".......please consider joining a local chapter of "Pet Partners" which is a non-profit organization for Therapy Dogs. They do wonderful work at hospitals, nursing/retirement homes, elementary school R.E.A.D. (Reading Education Assistances Dogs), just to name a few.
> 
> Again that is one beautiful pup!!


Thank you! 

I know a couple that are working with a Great Dane for this kind of work. My wife is disabled and that is what I was going to try and focus on .


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

What a beauty! Hope he brings you all a lot of joy! Bob


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

K9POPPY said:


> What a beauty! Hope he brings you all a lot of joy! Bob


Thanks Bob. He already has.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

No updated pics really. My wife purchased a new scale today and I had to do it. 

8 months old, 82 lbs. Now my back is killing me. Surprisingly, he let me pick him up and didn't wiggle much at all. I was expecting a little struggle. 

He is such a good boy.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

No updated pics?!?! Awww ... ya got me excited for nuthin'. Bummer.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

A long coat bi-color, so jealous!  And wow 82lbs already?! My boy(also a long coat) is almost 2 and is only 66lbs, lol. He's gorgeous though, if he ever comes up missing don't check here... He certainly won't be with me, nope.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Cindy. 

Ok, you shamed me into getting some updated pics. I have a photography background and hate taking snap shots over a well orchestrated and planned shot. Unfortunately, that means a lot of the time I don't take any pics. Go figure. I will get some updated pics soon even if they are simple snap shots. 

Carriesue, 

I'm not sure he is a long coat, although I'm starting to have second thoughts on that stance. Mom is Czech and Dad is East German. Neither are long coats. His coat is like Mom's and it's curly as heck. I have never seen a GSD with curly hair like his. It's so wavy and thick. Gorgeous if I do say so myself. 

8 months, 80+ lbs and we still don't have ears yet. He holds them up when he wants to, like when he is excited or alert. If I didn't know the pedigree..... I don't want to splint them, I imagine they will stand in due time, we just have to be patient. He still squats to pee. He is on the last hole of his 5th collar. I buy them to fit on the first or second hole, the next thing I know, he needs a new one. 

We have to keep reminding ourselves how young he still is. My nick name for him is "Baby Huey". He is such a good boy however, he is a young, male, GSD and still a handful. He has learned so much but has a long way to go. 

Barking, my gosh he scares people. His bark is so deep and menacing. The entire time his tail is wagging. I remember breaking our last GSD of barking at everything but I think he is more persistent...Right now he wants my attention and is chewing a bone on top of my foot... I'm waiting for the pain. LOL. 

The other day, we were getting ready to run to the hardware store. I put my wallet and keys in my pocket. He ran into his crate an laid down. We have started some "search" games with him during his daily training sessions. 

Sorry for the long reply, I just started typing and couldn't stop.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Huh! My boys parents weren't long coat either, in fact he was the only long coat in the litter and his fur did all kinds of crazy things during puppyhood! Even now he still has a medium coat length compared to some of the insanely fluffy full showline dogs. He appears to have ear floofs which indicate long coat though of course we'd need updated pics to know for sure. *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> Huh! My boys parents weren't long coat either, in fact he was the only long coat in the litter and his fur did all kinds of crazy things during puppyhood! Even now he still has a medium coat length compared to some of the insanely fluffy full showline dogs. He appears to have ear floofs which indicate long coat though of course we'd need updated pics to know for sure. *wink wink nudge nudge*


Ok, I may buy that explanation  He is definitely not fluffy like full showline dogs. However, his coat is longer than our last Shepherd. 

What I find rather amusing is when we decided to get another dog. My wife said keeping up with Shepherd hair was giving her nightmares. We took that so far as to look into other breeds, Bully, Mals, etc. We finally decided to go back to GSD one last time before we are too old to keep up with them and we get a longer coat GSD. Go figure. 

Oh and BTW, your boy is gorgeous. I love the markings on his face especially. I have to say that Dagr's coat length is probably similar to Ollie's.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll weigh in on coat.. I think is definitely a long stock coat. Athena's sire and dam were stock coats as well. He is stunning and his ear floofies are adorable! I love your puppy, he is darling.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Athena'sMom said:


> I'll weigh in on coat.. I think is definitely a long stock coat. Athena's sire and dam were stock coats as well. He is stunning and his ear floofies are adorable! I love your puppy, he is darling.


Thanks for your input. "Puppy"...  It's so hard remembering that sometimes when baby Huey is so big... 

"Long Stock coat" yep, that sounds about right.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> Thanks for your input. "Puppy"...  It's so hard remembering that sometimes when baby Huey is so big...
> 
> "Long Stock coat" yep, that sounds about right.


My eight month old is 80lbs. as well and I forget he is a puppy too!! Until he does something puppyish and then oh ya he's just 8 months. Sinister is my big goofy puppy! Big and clumsy. He is recovering from a soft tissue injury because he tried to keep up with my female who moves like a gazelle at 56lbs. Sinister the pup is no gazelle.. LOL:wild:


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Athena'sMom said:


> My eight month old is 80lbs. as well and I forget he is a puppy too!! Until he does something puppyish and then oh ya he's just 8 months. Sinister is my big goofy puppy! Big and clumsy. He is recovering from a soft tissue injury because he tried to keep up with my female who moves like a gazelle at 56lbs. Sinister the pup is no gazelle.. LOL:wild:


Oh yeah, Dagr is all puppy. He has no realization of his own size or strength. Although he has learned bite inhibition quite well. My wife and I may just survive long enough to see his and our own maturity. 

We have had broken toes, bruises, scratches, lumps etc. From his puppy hood. He "helps" us with every task. I can't count how many times he has head butted me while helping me work on something, how many times I've nearly impaled him with a shovel trying to dig a trench or plant a bush. 

He is going to be a great helper if we both survive his puppy hood.

We think he has a touch of Pano in his left leg. He doesn't wince, cry, nothing, no matter how I manipulate that leg or how much pressure I put on it. He will run full bore and he loves leaping off the deck (we try our best to keep him from doing that) but when he eventually stops for a minute, he will hold that left paw up or shift his weight to his right. You can tell the times it's bothering him and when it is better. We switched him to adult food recently and that seems to have helped. Which also makes me think it is likely pano. The switch has made a significant difference. We keep an eye on him, reduce his crazy when it's acting up for a couple days.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Sp00ks said:


> Cindy.
> 
> Ok, you shamed me into getting some updated pics.
> 
> (hands clapping) Yay! He's one of my favorites here. Can't wait to see the pics (ANY quality).


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

And of course he got muddy as heck today. I'm trying to get some shots in the morning. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a quick teaser. He got wet and muddy again before I could get any decent shots this morning. 

This is a dry river bed I built to handle the water that comes off this corner of the house. I've not been able to build a gutter to handle it so I decided to celebrate it and build this river bed to move the runoff to the back of the yard. Dagr "Helped" of course.... 

I'll get some better shots this evening or tomorrow morning, weather permitting.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

He has the sweetest face! :wub:


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Posting this from my phone. This. Is just a snapshot. My mother ended up in the hospital Saturday night with Afib. I took this tonight with my cell when I got home from work. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

What a doll! :wub: And sorry to hear about your mom ... hope she'll be ok?


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

beautiful puppy. Vicky is just his copy!!
I wanted to know what's his German shepherd mix? Vicky is a mix of a German shepherd breed line called black coat or "black blanket" and a pure GSD champion here is his pic http://i.imgur.com/7WE0AlC.jpg

Vicky is just a copy of your puppy , same paws ears hair everything!! I hope she is as beautiful as yours when she grows!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Dagr von Kaltwasser

That is his pedigree. In short, East German and Czech I believe.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Awwww would I love to smoosh him!  He is one teddy-bear looking doll face. :wub:


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

I would really want to see your whole camera's gallery your puppy looks EXACTLY like Vicky just different ears, but hair and colors and everything is the same!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Jass (Krak) is from West German lines and was imported from the Netherlands. Kaida is Czech and was imported in vitro from the Czech Republic.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

robk said:


> Jass (Krak) is from West German lines and was imported from the Netherlands. Kaida is Czech and was imported in vitro from the Czech Republic.


Thank you Rob.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Maxil said:


> I would really want to see your whole camera's gallery your puppy looks EXACTLY like Vicky just different ears, but hair and colors and everything is the same!!


Dogs - SHUTTERUP.NET


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

We have had a time with Dag these past couple of weeks. Our trainer said he was food saturated, only feed him once a day. He could use to loose a couple pounds as well. We agreed. He wasn't over weight but wasn't lean either. 

We started that process which was interesting and difficult. At 6:30 every night, like clockwork he tells us he is hungry.

Well he must have eaten something that didn't agree with him and got an upset stomach. Wow, that was brutal. We took him to the vet, $150 later the confirmed he had an upset stomach and gave us an antibiotic. Boiled chicken and rice diet. We did that for a week, skipped training, then he started limping really badly, back leg. I was able to narrow it down to a toe. No idea what he did. The only thing I can think of is he caught it between a deck board or bruised a pad. No training that week. 

Then he got lethargic, lazy. You could tell he didn't feel good. I told my wife if he wasn't better by morning, we were taking him back to the vet. The next morning he acted a little better. By the day after he was back to normal but no training this week either. 

Now we are transitioning back to kibble and he wants nothing to do with it since he has had chicken and rice for the past week plus. So far tonight he hasn't eaten. I don't blame him a bit. Who wants kibble when you've been eating chicken and rice? However, between being sick and the diet change, I'm concerned he is loosing too much weight. 

I am anxious to get him back in training. I haven't worked with him a lot since he has been sick. He got a quick training session tonight so he has had treats but that isn't much food for a growing boy. I'm going to leave the kibble down for awhile tonight to see if he eats. He needs his strength to get over his illness. 

Thanks, I just wanted to get that out to hopefully make ME feel better.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Good luck! Hope he is feeling better soon! I am really one of his big fans :/


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

A quick update on Dag for those that are interested. 

We ended up back at the vet and thanks to some of the suggestions here we told her we wanted another round of antibiotics and a regimen of Panacur, and we have him on a probiotic. We also started him on a raw diet. He had lost 7 lbs in about 10-14 days before the second round of meds. I would estimate he lost roughly 10 lbs total. 

We still have a few days on the antibiotic, the Panacur has been done for a couple of days and he is actually starting to eat kibble again on his own. He appears to have gained a few lbs back and acts 100%. He seems to be "regular" again in his bowel movements. Hopefully this is the end and we can get a few more lbs on him and start training again. 

He really put a scare on us, mostly due to the rapid weight loss. I was starting to wonder..... I was worried sick about him. We may do another round of panacur in a couple weeks but I'm not sure yet. I hate to medicate him if he doesn't need it. He wasn't a big fan of the panacur either


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So scary when they get hit quickly with something. Glad he's better..


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I haven't updated this thread in a long time. Sorry, life has gotten in the way once again. 

I took a couple of pics of Dag yesterday and thought I would update this thread. 

He is doing well since we finally got through the Giardia. He never gained back his weight and although I haven't weighed him lately, I'm going to estimate he is right at 80 lbs. However, he is also a year old so in stages of maturity, it may have been time for him to lean out some. He is healthy and active. 

That ear never did stand itself up. "Platz"









But he can hold it up when he wants to or is alert.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful dog, glad to see him doing so good


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's stunning :wub: I love his markings


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

He's grown into quite the handsome hunk. Stunning!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you all. He is a good boy.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Very handsome boy!!


----------



## kanar125 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey, Ur puppy so cute : )
my was so too, now is little bigger, ill video him nearly : )


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Good looking pup Kanar.


----------

